# Recording sound from Microphone and Stereo Mix



## Aatami (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section, but this seemed like an appropriate place to put it.

Hello, what I want is to record from two audio sources, Microphone and Stereo mix using a program such as Fraps or Hypercam etc. Quite frankly, I don't have any idea on how to do this. If you need more info i'll gladly help.

Please help.


----------



## Aatami (Aug 7, 2009)

Not a single suggestion or question...?

Disappointing...


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

What exactly are you attempting to do?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Audacity:
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

Another one:
http://download.cnet.com/Free-Sound-Recorder/3000-2168_4-10698910.html?tag=mncol;pop


----------



## Aatami (Aug 7, 2009)

zerofire said:


> What exactly are you attempting to do?


Well, I was hoping to do "Let's Plays". Incase you don't know, "Let's Plays" are videos in which you play a game with your own commentary over it. Example below. YouTube - [S1][P5] Silent Hill 2 [HTSF]

Hope that helps.



Riskyone101 said:


> Hello and Welcome to TSF,
> 
> Audacity:
> http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
> ...


Do those programs record the sound from my microphone seperately?


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

Sounds to me like you want FRAPS.
You can find it here:
http://www.fraps.com/


----------



## Aatami (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes, but I want to know how to record sound from my microphone and the sound from the game (stereo mix) at the same time. I checking in my sound options, hoping that I could tick both Stereo mix and Microphone for recording, but I can only tick one. Could this be a problem with my soundcard?


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

What program is this from?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

No it isn't a sound card problem.

Audacity will record your microphone input and then you can use video editing software to put that sound track over the video.


----------



## Aatami (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay, thank you. I will give audacity a try.


----------



## Aatami (Aug 7, 2009)

Apparantly I can't edit my post before, so I have to create a new one. Is there any way I can record both at the same time, because for what I aim to do, hotkeys are essential and Audacity doesn't seem to have a hotkey that allows me to record whenever.


----------



## Aatami (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay, I messed around with Audacity and that is definitely not what I need. Anyone have any other solutions?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok heres 2 programs I found:

Go here: Hotkey Sound Recorder 2.80
http://www.filetransit.com/view.php?id=50023

Go here: 
http://www.tongsoft.com/


----------

